# Members = famous people



## snowball

It's a cold rainy crappy day here and I didn't feel like starting another project in the shop today.. I got to thinking about what I and Stack were trying to picture Somedevildawg as...When I was Driving OTR and had to spend time in a Truck stop I use to play a game with myself as to what were people like and where they were from... I thought I would start this as to how member view other members ? try to use a famous person, or actor or actress if possible.. I'll start with a few .................. Vol is Davy Crockett....Mike120 is Robert Di Nero...Luck Strawalker is easy .Big Jake....JD.3430.... Just plain John Wayne....somedevildog....Woodrow in lonesome dove....Pamike.. Tom Cruse ....Teslan....Tony Montana....swmnhay....The Godfather....HiTech.. James Bond....I could keep going , i would be interested in what everybody else thinks


----------



## Bonfire

Sounds like you need something to do. Be here at 5 am tomorrow. I'll give you something to do. How well does a pressure washer wand fit in your hand?

Oh it doesn't!!! I have the tools here to fix that.


----------



## snowball

Bonfire said:


> Sounds like you need something to do. Be here at 5 am tomorrow. I'll give you something to do. How well does a pressure washer wand fit in your hand?
> 
> Oh it doesn't!!! I have the tools here to fix that.


LOL sorry I'am booked for tomorrow ...Just for that post bonfire.. I got you pictured as Boss Hog..


----------



## Bonfire

snowball said:


> LOL sorry I'am booked for tomorrow ...Just for that post bonfire.. I got you pictured as Boss Hog..


You are damn close. Here's some easy clues. Big truck, pigs, wean, wash.

And for you picture, a young Si Robertson. How's that?


----------



## Teslan

Who is tony Montana?


----------



## stack em up

Teslan said:


> Who is tony Montana?


No idea either Teslan. I know who Joe Montana is if that matters?

I'll grab the chips and dip, this is gonna get good...


----------



## snowball

Teslan said:


> Who is tony Montana?


Really ? Really Teslan ! you don't know Who Tony Montana was ? You must be a lot younger than I thought....Al Pacino was Tony Montana is a great movie called (Scarface ) in 1984 I think..Let's just say he was a very persuasive business man.. you need to see that movie.


----------



## Teslan

I've heard of the movie but never have had a desire to see it


----------



## PaMike

Ok, I USED to think you were "ok", but comparing me to Tom Cruise is a little insulting...

Although he does get some hot chicks...and who doesn't like Top Gun...


----------



## 8350HiTech

I've never watched a single Bond movie. Guess I don't need to watch them if I'm living them.


----------



## panhandle9400

Did you ever do any road dope out there ? Just askin........................ truck drivers ..................When I stopped at one I got fuel or looked to see if there were any good looking girls wanted to go for a ride , you know how those bullhaulers are....................


----------



## snowball

I'am not trying to insult anyone.. just given My guess on what actor would portray you in a movie , I'am not trying to make anybody mad at all.. HiTech I figure anybody that is smart enough to get a tedder in a Jetta has to have some tricks put their sleeve..


----------



## snowball

panhandle9400 said:


> Did you ever do any road dope out there ? Just askin........................ truck drivers ..................When I stopped at one I got fuel or looked to see if there were any good looking girls wanted to go for a ride , you know how those bullhaulers are....................


panhandle I got you pictured as pepper in the movie "Cowboy Way"I did some bad stuff when I was a Bullhauler....I could easily take you for a bullhauler also.. LOL


----------



## panhandle9400

snowball said:


> panhandle I got you pictured as pepper in the movie "Cowboy Way"I did some bad shit when I was a Bullhauler....I could easily take you for a bullhauler also.. LOL


I logged over 2 million miles but I was not the type that needed the road dope . I was givin you guff anyway........................ Yes I had some longhaul cattle trucks. Pepper bahahahahaha Fear is not a option.................................


----------



## JD3430

snowball said:


> Really ? Really Teslan ! you don't know Who Tony Montana was ? You must be a lot younger than I thought....Al Pacino was Tony Montana is a great movie called (Scarface ) in 1984 I think..Let's just say he was a very persuasive business man.. you need to see that movie.


Tony Montana best line: youuuu COCK-A-ROACH....

WTF...why does PAMike get to be Tom Cruise? He gets all the girls and I get a eye patch and saddle sores? You frickin kiddin me?

I wanna be Burt Reynolds ....make someone else John Wayne. lol


----------



## Bonfire

panhandle9400 said:


> Did you ever do any road dope out there ? Just askin........................ truck drivers ..................When I stopped at one I got fuel or looked to see if there were any good looking girls wanted to go for a ride , you know how those bullhaulers are....................


My team driver tried to talk a nice looking waitress into going for a ride in Richfield, UT. She didn't want to have anything to do with that, thank goodness.

Lol, I have the same feeling as you. Snowball, road dope, in Wisconsin, cold rainy day, might there be a can of red and white Bud? It's Wisconsin you know. Good governor. Snowball, do you a red and white Bud gut????


----------



## snowball

Bonfire said:


> My team driver tried to talk a nice looking waitress into going for a ride in Richfield, UT. She didn't want to have anything to do with that, thank goodness.
> 
> Lol, I have the same feeling as you. Snowball, road dope, in Wisconsin, cold rainy day, might there be a can of red and white Bud? It's Wisconsin you know. Good governor. Snowball, do you a red and white Bud gut????


Well Bonfire, I a like most all beer, not much of a beer gut though . if I'am buy'n beer I go for the bottles with the blue mountains that way I know there cold. LOL.. I really like to head south of the border with my good friend Jose..but those trips can be dangerous .. I got you pictured as Tommy Lee Jones ?


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> Tony Montana best line: youuuu COCK-A-ROACH....
> 
> WTF...why does PAMike get to be Tom Cruise? He gets all the girls and I get a eye patch and saddle sores? You frickin kiddin me?
> 
> I wanna be Burt Reynolds ....make someone else John Wayne. lol


Ok Burt it is


----------



## snowball

panhandle9400 said:


> I logged over 2 million miles but I was not the type that needed the road dope . I was givin you guff anyway........................ Yes I had some longhaul cattle trucks. Pepper bahahahahaha Fear is not a option.................................


I was thinking more like you posing for the underwear billboard ad....LOL


----------



## somedevildawg

LMAO.......just tell me this Sno, wth is Woodrow......and what about this "lonesome dove" business......
I'm hoping he ain't queer but it's got that kinda ring to it.......ifn he turns out to be a queer Sno, I ain't gonna let it go, hell I can't let it go, it's a personal kinda attack that no self righteous man can just let stand 

JD didn't want to be the DUKE. I want to be the DUKE! Did I mention my sons name is John Wayne? I probably didn't......seeing how you like them movie lines Sno, how bout this one....and I'll take him ifn he ain't taken already....."die'n ain't much of a livin boy"

Clint or the Duke either one Sno.....they're purty much interchangeable 

Lonesome dove.....wth


----------



## snowball

I got FarmerCline as the kid that got shot riding with Josey, in the movie The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Bonfire

snowball said:


> Well Bonfire, I a like most all beer, not much of a beer gut though . if I'am buy'n beer I go for the bottles with the blue mountains that way I know there cold. LOL.. I really like to head south of the border with my good friend Jose..but those trips can be dangerous .. I got you pictured as Tommy Lee Jones ?


Tommy Lee Jnes? Ya I'll take Angelina Jolie. Wait, maybe that was Billy Bob Thorton.


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> LMAO.......just tell me this Sno, wth is Woodrow......and what about this "lonesome dove" business......
> I'm hoping he ain't queer but it's got that kinda ring to it.......ifn he turns out to be a queer Sno, I ain't gonna let it go, hell I can't let it go, it's a personal kinda attack that no self righteous man can just let stand
> 
> JD didn't want to be the DUKE. I want to be the DUKE! Did I mention my sons name is John Wayne? I probably didn't......seeing how you like them movie lines Sno, how bout this one....and I'll take him ifn he ain't taken already....."die'n ain't much of a livin boy"
> 
> Clint or the Duke either one Sno.....they're purty much interchangeable
> 
> Lonesome dove.....wth


Devildawg That one is easy .. Clint Eastwood.. The Outlaw Josey Wales right ?.. You mean to tell me you have never seen the classic Lonesome Dove ??? Well I did you a honor Woodrow was a man's man He wasn't a queer by any means


----------



## Bonfire

snowball said:


> I got FarmerCline as the kid that got shot riding with Josey, in the movie The Outlaw Josey Wales


Naaa, FC is the Home Alone kid grown up.


----------



## snowball

I'am gona let stack'em'up and deadmoose fright over Bill Paxton, and Billy Bob Thorton for the characters in the movie Fargo


----------



## stack em up

snowball said:


> I'am gona let stack'em'up and deadmoose fright over Bill Paxton, and Billy Bob Thorton for the characters in the movie Fargo


Well dang.....


----------



## snowball

Bonfire said:


> Naaa, FC is the Home Alone kid grown up.


Ok FC is the home alone kid ..Treymo is the kid that rode with Josey Wales.. I'am thinking that 1586, and case84 are 2 of the soggy bottom boys neither are George Clooney thoughin the movie O Bother were art Thou.


----------



## snowball

stack em up said:


> Well dang.....


Bill Paxton it is .. stack em up since your going to be a family man now


----------



## panhandle9400

snowball said:


> I was thinking more like you posing for the underwear billboard ad....LOL


Bahahahahaha What if I dont like to wear underwear ?


----------



## panhandle9400

Bonfire said:


> My team driver tried to talk a nice looking waitress into going for a ride in Richfield, UT. She didn't want to have anything to do with that, thank goodness.
> 
> Lol, I have the same feeling as you. Snowball, road dope, in Wisconsin, cold rainy day, might there be a can of red and white Bud? It's Wisconsin you know. Good governor. Snowball, do you a red and white Bud gut????


We ran teams on the trucks coming to an from Florida, 1730 miles chute to chute , done it solo many times . My co driver was a female most of the time. What did you haul ?


----------



## somedevildawg

Treys in a "tight spot". I'll take your word on Woodrow Sno as I have no idear.....that's why I don't play movie trivia with you guys, never watch em much.....it's a southern thang, y'all wouldn't understand 

It's funny ya know, one does put a face on people they haven't meet in person but have developed a relationship with them be it on-line or tele.....I don't necessarily relate them to movie stars, only for the aforementioned reason, but usually athletes or comedians, btw Sno.....I had you pegged as Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## JD3430

Hay Wilson in TX = Jack Palance as "Curley" in City Slickers.
WORD!!!

I'm scared to death of him and I don't even know him!!!!! Lol


----------



## FarmerCline

snowball said:


> I got FarmerCline as the kid that got shot riding with Josey, in the movie The Outlaw Josey Wales


 No clue who that is but I don't like the fact I get shot! You can tell I don't watch too much tv as I don't know who half these people are.


----------



## snowball

panhandle9400 said:


> We ran teams on the trucks coming to an from Florida, 1730 miles chute to chute , done it solo many times . My co driver was a female most of the time. What did you haul ?


Ran feeders in the late summer untill Jan. then went to your part of the world hauled cows until June.then hauled fats to Greeley Co. most the time was by myself once in a while would take the queen with... never really did the road dope deal, just run till your done.. had a good truck didn't want to loose it to the DOT.. Loved it then 30 yrs ago now. but won't do it now with the laws the why they are now


----------



## FarmerCline

Bonfire said:


> Naaa, FC is the Home Alone kid grown up.


 You might have hit the nail on the head! I love Home Alone......been watching it ever since I can remember. Always thought it would be super cool to do what that kid does in the movie. Heck if I had the opportunity I would have probably already have done some of that!


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> Treys in a "tight spot". I'll take your word on Woodrow Sno as I have no idear.....that's why I don't play movie trivia with you guys, never watch em much.....it's a southern thang, y'all wouldn't understand
> 
> It's funny ya know, one does put a face on people they haven't meet in person but have developed a relationship with them be it on-line or tele.....I don't necessarily relate them to movie stars, only for the aforementioned reason, but usually athletes or comedians, btw Sno.....I had you pegged as Rodney Dangerfield


I understand Devildawg. if I had weather up here like you have down there I wouldn't watch much tv either.. comes with sitting in the calving barn almost 24/7 for 70 days a yr. hard to hold a conversion with them cows so watch alot of movies while baby sitting. besides sitting on the porch with mama watching mother nature would be better than the movies. as for me everybody says I'am a twin to Garth Brooks , but I can't sing a note I need my sense of humor to deal with the world so you might be close with Rodney... I GET NO RESPECT ....LOL


----------



## somedevildawg

Done went an run plum outta "likes".....you make me laugh Sno, it's the best medicine. I done went to puttin characters on em now.....may have to make one of them avatar "thingys" with the Duke as played by Clint......


----------



## somedevildawg

BTW, he's avoiding this thread like the plague, but I'm thnkn ya got Mike pegged, he was from up in that neck o the woods, may be kin


----------



## FarmerCline

Oh I don't know......I was thinking that John Wayne might be a better fit for Mike than Davy Crockett.


----------



## FarmerCline

FarmerCline said:


> You might have hit the nail on the head! I love Home Alone......been watching it ever since I can remember. Always thought it would be super cool to do what that kid does in the movie. Heck if I had the opportunity I would have probably already have done some of that!


 Btw, if we wanted to pick say a more 'grown up' actor for myself what about Gene Autry?


----------



## Bonfire

panhandle9400 said:


> We ran teams on the trucks coming to an from Florida, 1730 miles chute to chute , done it solo many times . My co driver was a female most of the time. What did you haul ?


Bullwagon. Didn't own it. Just one of the nuts behind the wheel. Once you've been on the road 5-6 days you kinda get in a groove sleeping and driving. That thing would pay some bills. UT and AZ is the furthest west i've been. I always thought is was cool seeing those refer trucks runnin a 100 east bound on 40 in AZ. I think Ut and western CO was some of the prettiest country. Got tired of it. Your probably pretty familiar with the Morgan Rd. interchange there in OKC. Four wheelers beware.


----------



## snowball

FarmerCline said:


> Btw, if we wanted to pick say a more 'grown up' actor for myself what about Gene Autry?


You a singer FC ? maybe you need to get off here and head to American Idol .. My wife watches those shows.. there was a kid on the Voice from Bonfires part of the country.. Cody .. I heard him sing a George Jones song ... would have made George raise from the ground and shake this kid's hand .....Bonfire.. I would never guessed you as a bull hauler... I agree about the pretty part... I liked panhandles area myself..


----------



## FarmerCline

snowball said:


> You a singer FC ? maybe you need to get off here and head to American Idol .. My wife watches those shows.. there was a kid on the Voice from Bonfires part of the country.. Cody .. I heard him sing a George Jones song ... would have made George raise from the ground and shake this kid's hand


 No, not a singer by no means. Maybe Gene Autry isn't too good of a comparison in that respect.......didn't think about that......like watching his shows though......I was thinking more along the lines of myself being a straight shooter. I probably don't watch enough tv to even try to compare myself.....bout all I watch is baseball, some westerns, and a few musicals/comedy from the 40s.


----------



## Bonfire

Somedevildawg and Gene Simmons!!! Does Gene Simmons go snow skiing?


----------



## snowball

Bonfire said:


> Somedevildawg and Gene Simmons!!! Does Gene Simmons go snow skiing?


Oh MY GOD !!!! LMAO Every time I see a post from him now All I'll be able to think about is the band Kiss.. Thanks alot Bonfire.!!!!


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> Hay Wilson in TX = Jack Palance as "Curley" in City Slickers.
> WORD!!!
> 
> I'm scared to death of him and I don't even know him!!!!! Lol


I got to pull your Burt title.. JD.. I forgot about you be'n a boxer... Your Now Rocky.. That fits you so well .. Now MAN UP and go a couple rounds with Curley


----------



## FarmerCline

FarmerCline said:


> No, not a singer by no means. Maybe Gene Autry isn't too good of a comparison in that respect.......didn't think about that......like watching his shows though......I was thinking more along the lines of myself being a straight shooter. I probably don't watch enough tv to even try to compare myself.....bout all I watch is baseball, some westerns, and a few musicals/comedy from the 40s.


 The more I think about it I guess you do think of Gene Autry as a singer more than a cowboy......scratch that for sure.....no way in heck am I a singer. I guess Bonfire had It right all along.....Home Alone kid.


----------



## snowball

I'am thinking mlappin is George W Bush....


----------



## panhandle9400

Bonfire said:


> Bullwagon. Didn't own it. Just one of the nuts behind the wheel. Once you've been on the road 5-6 days you kinda get in a groove sleeping and driving. That thing would pay some bills. UT and AZ is the furthest west i've been. I always thought is was cool seeing those refer trucks runnin a 100 east bound on 40 in AZ. I think Ut and western CO was some of the prettiest country. Got tired of it. Your probably pretty familiar with the Morgan Rd. interchange there in OKC. Four wheelers beware.


I always liked those midnight strolls across the desert, funny say that about refers , I had a sign on the back of my pot it said '' big trucks run as fast as they can , largecars run as fast as they want to '' I had many of chicken hauler protecting the backdoor. Thank God for good lawyers, I wont go there due to it would turn boiler room quick . I was part of that 100mph club, good thing my gig was paying good. 00 buck could run out there till 127 mph then the computer would shut it down, never drove it that fast , it is amazing how those 24.5 tall tires hold together .Spent several years just running off 1 ranch in south Florida back to the Panhandle of TX and OK, loaded both ways 99%, my dream run , I was shipping 18000 to 23000 head of calves west and alfalfa/bulls down . It is funny all the things a guy gets into over the years . btw I got burnt up , still love that smell of diesel smoke and cow*hit , Love those ole big trucks.


----------



## Bonfire

Snowball, your late.


----------



## JD3430

snowball said:


> I got to pull your Burt title.. JD.. I forgot about you be'n a boxer... Your Now Rocky.. That fits you so well .. Now MAN UP and go a couple rounds with Curley


Makes sense. My trucking days=Sly playing "Lincoln Hawk" in "over the top"...buwahahaha


----------



## stack em up

somedevildawg said:


> Treys in a "tight spot". I'll take your word on Woodrow Sno as I have no idear.....that's why I don't play movie trivia with you guys, never watch em much.....it's a southern thang, y'all wouldn't understand
> It's funny ya know, one does put a face on people they haven't meet in person but have developed a relationship with them be it on-line or tele.....I don't necessarily relate them to movie stars, only for the aforementioned reason, but usually athletes or comedians, btw Sno.....I had you pegged as Rodney Dangerfield


Dawg, Lonesome Dove is honestly one of the best films ever made. Bar none. Being likened to Woodrow Call is very much an honor. He's a good man, does what's right, is fair but just. Just a little hard headed is his discrepancy.

If you want to watch it, I've got the boxed set of all the mini series you could borrow. I owe you big time anyway!!!


----------



## swmnhay

IDK about the Godfather but this week I feel like Bill Murray in Cady Shack I've been trapping gophers I've got 101 so far.

Take that you dirty rat/gopher.

I've had a couple little kids starting at me when they over heard my name Cy wondering if I was Si Robertson.Camo cap,jacket and a beard is about all the similarities between us.


----------



## bensbales

Well i got you all beat cause I'm get to be Forest Gump! I' m not to bright but i just keep runnin and runnin and good sh.t just seems to fall out of the sky for me ^_^ would any of you like a chocolate?


----------



## snowball

Bonfire said:


> Snowball, your late.


Refer to My shout is am..Go ahead and get started I'll be along shortly Thanks for the Gene dream I had...LOL Panhandle I'am like you I miss it but won't be the same now. too many laws..ever notice how quite it get's inside the cab when you hit the triple digits ...JD I'am glad your happy with Rocky....I'am thinking somedevildawg just might go over the edge when he finds out who Gene is....It was touch and go with the Woodrow comparison.


----------



## SVFHAY

snowball said:


> Refer to My shout is am..Go ahead and get started I'll be along shortly Thanks for the Gene dream I had...LOL Panhandle I'am like you I miss it but won't be the same now. too many laws..ever notice how quite it get's inside the cab when you hit the triple digits ...JD I'am glad your happy with Rocky....I'am thinking somedevildawg just might go over the edge when he finds out who Gene is....It was touch and go with the Woodrow comparison.


oh, dawg knows who gene is.......but just to clarify, is this current day gene or makeup gene?


----------



## JD3430

Current day Gene is pretty cool. Very comservative, but has the heritage of a crazy heavily metal rocker.

Who gets to be Jack Nicholson??? Lol


----------



## snowball

Bonfire said:


> Snowball, your late.


I hope we're using soft water Bonfire , That hard water is tough on my hands LMAO


----------



## snowball

bensbales said:


> Well i got you all beat cause I'm get to be Forest Gump! I' m not to bright but i just keep runnin and runnin and good sh.t just seems to fall out of the sky for me ^_^ would any of you like a chocolate?


After what you did this last winter , your owed that title


----------



## JD3430

Snowball I had you pegged as Jackie Gleason from the honeymooners, but a rural/farm version.

???????


----------



## stack em up

This is quite possibly the most random thread ever posted on HayTalk. Not saying it's bad, just extremely random...


----------



## Bonfire

snowball said:


> Refer to My shout is am..Go ahead and get started I'll be along shortly Thanks for the Gene dream I had...LOL Panhandle I'am like you I miss it but won't be the same now. too many laws..ever notice how quite it get's inside the cab when you hit the triple digits ...JD I'am glad your happy with Rocky....I'am thinking somedevildawg just might go over the edge when he finds out who Gene is....It was touch and go with the Woodrow comparison.


No worries on the punctuality. We've gotcha covered. Youda been in a lightning storm here as well at 5 this am.



snowball said:


> I hope we're using soft water Bonfire , That hard water is tough on my hands LMAO


It's hard water. Wear gloves and use soft soap. I'll even turn the burner on on the pump and let you wash with hot water. Make ya sweat. Bring your own rain suit.

I'll make sure you get some blue mountains at the end of the day!!!


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> Snowball I had you pegged as Jackie Gleason from the honeymooners, but a rural/farm version.
> ???????


I was thinking Archie Bunker.

By the way I haven't seen any All In The Family reruns for a few yrs.Must not be politicaly correct?


----------



## snowball

swmnhay said:


> I was thinking Archie Bunker.
> 
> By the way I haven't seen any All In The Family reruns for a few yrs.Must not be politicaly correct?


Well To be honest with all of you swmnhay is pretty close, But JD 3430's Jackie Gleason would fall in there also..I guess I'am more of a 3 way cross with 75% Archie Bunker.. everybody that knows me say's I have his view points and I guess they are right..maybe i watched it to many times as a youngster.. I have 1 daughter and I would easily call my son-in-law a MEAT HEAD especially after finding out that they are going to have a baby meatball...But my wife is not a Edith My relationship with my wife is just like Ralph and Alice on the Honeymooners My best friend was just like Norton, but lost him to cancer a yr ago I like to think that I have the nature Witt of Woody Harrelson.. I sure wish I could say I had the Character and charm of Jack Nicholson, but I don't just plain old Archie Bunker for me I'am not PC and don't care if it PO somebody , I belive in the US of A and GOD and would probably vote for tricky Dick Nixon, I got Archie's view of the world and most of his dislikes I agree with.. Kinda sad ain't it ...


----------



## IH 1586

snowball said:


> Ok FC is the home alone kid ..Treymo is the kid that rode with Josey Wales.. I'am thinking that 1586, and case84 are 2 of the soggy bottom boys neither are George Clooney thoughin the movie O Bother were art Thou.


I guess I have a movie to watch. Never heard of it.


----------



## snowball

IH 1586 said:


> I guess I have a movie to watch. Never heard of it.


I'am not sure that would fit you .. some reason I got you pictured as a stocky built guy, maybe ex-football player, and got case 84 as a skinny string bean that you have to guide along in your partnership ( Delmar ) in the movie


----------



## somedevildawg

I got you pegged Sno.........Johnny Carson, he always made me laugh


----------



## snowball

barnrope I'am thinking is Dustin Hoffman


----------



## luke strawwalker

swmnhay said:


> IDK about the Godfather but this week I feel like Bill Murray in Cady Shack I've been trapping gophers I've got 101 so far.
> 
> Take that you dirty rat/gopher.
> 
> I've had a couple little kids starting at me when they over heard my name Cy wondering if I was Si Robertson.Camo cap,jacket and a beard is about all the similarities between us.


"To destroy the enemy, you have to become the enemy... I have to get into this guy's pelt, and crawl around for a few days... Who is the gopher's friend, his allies?? The harmless squirrel, and the friendly rabbit... I'm gonna use you guys to do my dirty work for me! OHHhhhh....

Heh, heh, heh... it's the gopher... (picks up fire extinguisher and slams it down on the back of his head smashing him flat) Heh... heh, HEH!!!!"

"Hey, Mr. Gopher, It's me, Mr. Squirrel... Mind if I pop in for a few minutes?? I'm just a friendly squirrel, not a plastic explosive or anything like that... (inserts detonator up plastic explosive squirrel's @$$) OH, this, nevermind that... Doctor's orders, and so forth... I thought I might pop in for a few laughs... As we say, "au revoir, Gophere..."

Classic friggin movie! Absolutely one of my favorites... probably seen it 200 times...

"FREEZE, GOPHER!!!" (shot rings out)

Hope you're not dressing up as a bush and shooting at gophers with a rifle with a flashlight taped to the stock, drinking a six pack between shots like Carl did... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

swmnhay said:


> I was thinking Archie Bunker.
> 
> By the way I haven't seen any All In The Family reruns for a few yrs.Must not be politicaly correct?


They're on MeTV... every night... couple of 'em back to back...

Watch it every night when I'm up at my BIL's in northern Indiana for planting and harvest time, and when the family visits up there in the summer...

Never cared for it too much in the old days (when I was a kid) but it's too darn funny now...

Who knew he was 100% right and just how far downhill we've gone since then...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

I think unless I misunderstood someone compared me to the Duke at some point back near the beginning of the thread...

Don't know how accurate that is... John Wayne was famous for telling his approach to acting was to "talk LOW, talk SLOW, and DON'T SAY TOO MUCH!" LOL

Oh, yeah, that fits me to a "T" don't it?? LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## somedevildawg

Hey Luke, easy big easy, I thought I cleared up that i was the Duke......you're right doesn't fit you...


----------



## deadmoose

luke strawwalker said:


> I think unless I misunderstood someone compared me to the Duke at some point back near the beginning of the thread...
> 
> Don't know how accurate that is... John Wayne was famous for telling his approach to acting was to "talk LOW, talk SLOW, and DON'T SAY TOO MUCH!" LOL
> 
> Oh, yeah, that fits me to a "T" don't it?? LOL
> 
> Later! OL JR


Not even close buddy. Maybe a different person would be more appropriate?


----------



## Bonfire

Luke, your one of the dudes on Big Bang Theory. Just not the tall lanky one. He's a funny bunny.


----------



## CaseIH84

snowball said:


> I'am not sure that would fit you .. some reason I got you pictured as a stocky built guy, maybe ex-football player, and got case 84 as a skinny string bean that you have to guide along in your partnership ( Delmar ) in the movie


Actually snowball you got it pretty close except backwards, I am stocky built guy that was ex football player, still coach to this day. IH is smaller guy, Now knowledge part he does know more in forage aspect of things and I do wrench turning. Works out good in end. Still think you could pick better than soggy bottom boys. Your killing me here. LOL. Definitely strange but funny post.


----------



## JD3430

CaseIH84,
You coach football? High school? So do I. 
We're already in coaching meetings and men's lacrosse just got underway. Lol
Seems like we only take off 3 months out of the year.


----------



## CaseIH84

JD3430 said:


> CaseIH84,
> You coach football? High school? So do I.
> We're already in coaching meetings and men's lacrosse just got underway. Lol
> Seems like we only take off 3 months out of the year.


I do JD. Been coaching now for about 12 years. I am defensive side of ball guy. I coach the linebackers. Best spot to play in my opinion. Coach varsity high school ball. Yeah you are right about only taking 3 monthes off a year. Makes it tough in fall with last cutting of hay and football season running together. Ih has to pick up slack for me during that time of year.


----------



## JD3430

Yeah I don't know how I do it. I basically live in a hayfield or I'm at the high school from June to November. 
I coach D-line and linebackers, too .
My sons a linebacker/fullback and so was I at the same school 30 years ago. LB is most fun position on the field. I run a 3-4.
We're you in Atlantic city for the Glazier clinics back in March?


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> CaseIH84,
> You coach football? High school? So do I.
> We're already in coaching meetings and men's lacrosse just got underway. Lol
> Seems like we only take off 3 months out of the year/quote] Maybe there is hope for the younger generation ..... I'd love to be a fly on the wall when little Johnny's daddy is Whining why he didn't make the cut...LOL


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> Hey Luke, easy big easy, I thought I cleared up that i was the Duke......you're right doesn't fit you...





somedevildawg said:


> Hey Luke, easy big easy, I thought I cleared up that i was the Duke......you're right doesn't fit you...


.........................................................................OK. Luke how about the late great John Candy....? somedevildawg.. you can be who ever you want .. But in my mind you'r Woodrow or Robert. E. Lee. maybe just maybe .. Doc Holiday..


----------



## Lostin55

Since this has gone completely off the rails, I will take Quigley or the Duke, your choice.


----------



## panhandle9400

How bout Audie Murphy ? Now he was a REAL tough guy . Ole Texas boy...........farm boy too....................


----------



## snowball

Lostin55 said:


> Since this has gone completely off the rails, I will take Quigley or the Duke, your choice.


I got a feeling Quigley would fit you lostin55


----------



## somedevildawg

Ill take Woodrow....I've since learned a good bit about him, seems honorable enuf


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> I got you pegged Sno.........Johnny Carson, he always made me laugh


I only wish somedevildawng.. Glad I make you laugh.. much rather do that than make you mad.. Johnny always made me laugh too.. wish I had his checkbook....He would make me laugh when he started laughing because he couldn't hold it in the harder he tried the harder I would laugh


----------



## Lostin55

snowball said:


> I got a feeling Quigley would fit you lostin55


There may actually be more than a few similarities. I ride, I can rope, I am not afraid of adventure, and I can definitely shoot long range. The only problem is that physically, in stature and appearance, I resemble the Duke. So I hear anyway.


----------



## snowball

Lostin55 said:


> There may actually be more than a few similarities. I ride, I can rope, I am not afraid of adventure, and I can definitely shoot long range. The only problem is that physically, in stature and appearance, I resemble the Duke. So I hear anyway.


See lostin55 that is the great thing about this thread it's up to you to choose who you thinks fits you best there is no right or wrong... The Duke he roped rode and liked adventure he was good with a long gun also... It's all just a big game is all


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> Hey Luke, easy big easy, I thought I cleared up that i was the Duke......you're right doesn't fit you...


Okay...

Huh?? What does this ^^^ mean above?? I don't get it... (not the first time I suppose... )

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

Bonfire said:


> Luke, your one of the dudes on Big Bang Theory. Just not the tall lanky one. He's a funny bunny.


Well, thanks for that, anyway... I think...

Hmmm... long as I'm the one that gets to shag Caley Cuoko, I can live with that... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## hillside hay

Cabin fever much? Lol pretty entertaining. Ol W. even got a mention! I always thought some of the people on here reminded me of some of our founding fathers.. hay Wilson= Ben Franklin, Hugh= Thomas Jefferson. Somedevildog(OOHRAH!)=Stonewall Jackson not a founder but one badass hombre. There are others but I type about two words a minute so I'll end it there for now.


----------



## somedevildawg

luke strawwalker said:


> Okay...
> 
> Huh?? What does this ^^^ mean above?? I don't get it... (not the first time I suppose... )
> 
> Later! OL JR


It's Sno's thread and iirc he called you "big Jake". That's what I meant to say, "easy big jake".....I'm mentally challenged sometimes


----------



## snowball

hillside hay said:


> Cabin fever much? Lol pretty entertaining. Ol W. even got a mention! I always thought some of the people on here reminded me of some of our founding fathers.. hay Wilson= Ben Franklin, Hugh= Thomas Jefferson. Somedevildog(OOHRAH!)=Stonewall Jackson not a founder but one badass hombre. There are others but I type about two words a minute so I'll end it there for now.


Somedevildawg.. I 'am so confused about him I finally looked at his , He's Flipping younger than me !!! WTF I had him as a 65 yr mean SOB that has a gray bread and about 5' 8" built like a brick.. Proud southern gentleman with a confederate flag in the back window of his shiny ford truck...You Know the Great Grandson of Robert E Lee..... I bet I'am so wrong.. And HayWilson.. JD 3430 crap's his pants when he see's his posts .. JD3430 .. Rocky.. LOL . TxJim puts the fear of God in me... Why are we scared of the texan's ??? I'll tell ya why I'am married to 1 .. for some reason Texan's could make the Devil himself crap his drawers


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> It's Sno's thread and iirc he called you "big Jake". That's what I meant to say, "easy big jake".....I'm mentally challenged sometimes


No.NO this isn't MY thread .. I just wanted to get it rolling with my views I want it to be ALL of OUR 'S thread so speak up


----------



## somedevildawg

Hope that don't mean I will........crap my britches that is......I like General Robert E. Lee, will wear that comparison with pride


----------



## somedevildawg

Ok Sno.....but everyone knows it's YOUR thread, only here for our amusement.....


----------



## Lostin55

This one is all you Sno.


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> Hope that don't mean I will........crap my britches that is......I like General Robert E. Lee, will wear that comparison with pride


I knew you have that southern pride.. That's good .. I didn't mean you crap'n your pants .. You would be the only one that would ride in to Texas a slap a Texan and challenge him to a dual... Rip down the lone star and throw up a confederate flag right at the Alamo ...LOL... again this is not my thread it's members of HT


----------



## snowball

Lostin55 said:


> This one is all you Sno.


Don't make me ride this pony to the end :huh:....Duke


----------



## hillside hay

RJ Moses= Gen. Douglas MacArthur Vol would be Pau inl Revere for bringing us all the research from other sites


----------



## stack em up

At least y'all arent being compared to people in one of the stupidest movies of all time. Fargo. Pssshaw.... Not even in Minnesota..... Come to think of it, bill Paxton isn't even in Fargo. William H Macy was though.

I have hay Wilson in Texas pegged as that science teacher we all had in school. The one that was super in to everything and knew lots about all of it. The kind of teacher that got kids excited about stuff they wouldve previously though was "boring".


----------



## swmnhay

stack em up said:


> At least y'all arent being compared to people in one of the stupidest movies of all time. Fargo. Pssshaw.... Not even in Minnesota..... Come to think of it, bill Paxton isn't even in Fargo. William H Macy was though.


I agree "Fargo" was one of the stupidest movies of all time.I guess it was supposed to be a comedy but to me it felt like portraying Minnesotans as being a bunch of idiots.


----------



## carcajou

lol Must be something funny in the air down there. Definitely the strangest topic ever posted on here.


----------



## Bonfire

luke strawwalker said:


> Well, thanks for that, anyway... I think...
> 
> Hmmm... long as I'm the one that gets to shag Caley Cuoko, I can live with that... LOL
> 
> Later! OL JR


I was thinking Caley the whole time. Enjoy!!!


----------



## snowball

Maybe your one of those moonshiners on that TV show ...Bonfire ? you probably ship it down to somedevildawg LOL


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> I agree "Fargo" was one of the stupidest movies of all time.I guess it was supposed to be a comedy but to me it felt like portraying Minnesotans as being a bunch of idiots.


Yes I thought is was over-rated also Cy...and it did stereo-type Minnesotans.....I think it was more of a liberal cult classic movie.....but what do I know, I hated Seinfeld....I thought the humor was ridiculous and the storylines the same...but it seems most of the country thought it was great.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

swmnhay said:


> I agree "Fargo" was one of the stupidest movies of all time.I guess it was supposed to be a comedy but to me it felt like portraying Minnesotans as being a bunch of idiots.


well,,you did elect Al Franken....


----------



## deadmoose

Oh no. Thats akin to saying you elected PBO.


----------



## stack em up

JD3430 said:


> well,,you did elect Al Franken....


And that makes the entire state idiots?

And I actually voted for Al Franken, as he was the only candidate who actually came to our little county fair. Didn't just have some peons working his booth.

I'm sure I'll get run off for admitting that though.


----------



## somedevildawg

I don't thnk I coulda voted for the Frankenstine dude......I damn sure wouldn't admit it . (Did I mention I voted for Ross Perot....young/stupid  )


----------



## Bonfire

snowball said:


> Maybe your one of those moonshiners on that TV show ...Bonfire ? you probably ship it down to somedevildawg LOL


Your darts are close. Try the county next door. Tickle and that bunch? Look at Blairs, Va. Just N of Danville on US 29. That's his stompin ground. Me, I'm in the suburbs of the moonshine capital of the world (Franklin County, Va.). It'd be nice to get you some real bootleg Apple Pie moonshine. Packer nation wouldn't know what hit em. As far as the bottom of GA, weeell, I'm sure they know where it's at. I'm jealous because they're closer to Panama City! Besides, Gene Simmons can get anything he wants!


----------



## JD3430

stack em up said:


> And that makes the entire state idiots?
> And I actually voted for Al Franken, as he was the only candidate who actually came to our little county fair. Didn't just have some peons working his booth.
> I'm sure I'll get run off for admitting that though.


No, they all just had a lapse of reasoning when they elected him. 
You have to admit, the guys a total retard and the final vote for obama care.

One of the coolest things about hay talk is learning how other farmers roll in other parts of the country. 
Can't believe how all these Somalians hang out in MN. WHY? It's freezing cold and they come from sub-Sahara Afreeeeka??? 
Or Dearbornistan. How did that happen? 
Learned this on hay talk.


----------



## snowball

Bonfire said:


> Your darts are close. Try the county next door. Tickle and that bunch? Look at Blairs, Va. Just N of Danville on US 29. That's his stompin ground. Me, I'm in the suburbs of the moonshine capital of the world (Franklin County, Va.). It'd be nice to get you some real bootleg Apple Pie moonshine. Packer nation wouldn't know what hit em. As far as the bottom of GA, weeell, I'm sure they know where it's at. I'm jealous because they're closer to Panama City! Besides, Gene Simmons can get anything he wants!


I"ll make a deal with you Bonfire..Please NEVER, NEVER EVER call me a Packer's fan or associate me with them . Grew up in IL. so Bears fan . with that being said I would make a trade with you The apple Pie shine, for some Cheese curds, OR maybe some good corn fed Angus steaks.. I have to get Uncle Gene straightened out..(I thought He called Scott Walker Frankin dude )If so I see Scott driving around in a ford , just like scumbag Aaron Rogers .. I'am also sorry for putting deadmoose and stack'em up in the Fargo movie I apologize. I notice Uncle Gene has not commented and my thoughts about him raising the flag at the Alamo I've noticed that Mike has not commented on his Davy Crockett title either LOL So do you know Tickle or any of them ? I have the same luck as Tickle evey time I try something different it heads south


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> No, they all just had a lapse of reasoning when they elected him.
> You have to admit, the guys a total retard and the final vote for obama care.
> One of the coolest things about hay talk is learning how other farmers roll in other parts of the country.
> Can't believe how all these Somalians hang out in MN. WHY? It's freezing cold and they come from sub-Sahara Afreeeeka???
> Or Dearbornistan. How did that happen?
> Learned this on hay talk.


Mn has some of the best welfare in the country.And some churches were instrumental in relocateing refugees to Mn.After Vietnam a lot of Vietnamies and Laotian relocated here.Now we have the Somalians relocateing here.Along with the Mexicans that actually come here to work,usually.
Mn is two different worlds the Twin Cities and the rest of us which is referred to as "Out State"


----------



## JD3430

Al Franken....man, what a tool, huh?
Can't understand why Somalians would want to move from someplace so warm to someplace sooooo cold. 
You'd think they'd move to Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Tim/South

JD3430 said:


> Al Franken....man, what a tool, huh?
> Can't understand why Somalians would want to move from someplace so warm to someplace sooooo cold.
> You'd think they'd move to Phoenix, AZ


They tried Phoenix. Could not find a parking place because of the other immigrants already there.


----------



## deadmoose

Unfortunately MN pays better. They are "political refugees."  Feel free to take em.


----------



## Vol

snowball said:


> I notice Uncle Gene has not commented and my thoughts about him raising the flag at the Alamo I've noticed that Mike has not commented on his Davy Crockett title either LOL


David Crockett was a honorable son of the South who dabbled in politics and unfortunately was killed at the Alamo(along with some other brave Tennesseans)....and I sometimes wonder whether it was worth it with all things considered then and now. "Davy" was born 2 counties over from me in Limestone, Tennessee....near where our member Nate926 resides.

Davy was a avid outdoorsman and like so many sons of this state, he was outstanding with a long gun. It just seems to be something about Tennessee that creates so many truly outstanding firearm users... from Davy to Sgt. Alvin C. York to our Olympians to our current Middle School and High School teams finishing on top or very near the top every year in national competition.

Alot about Davy was created during his political forays, but there also was alot of truths to many of the legends. David Stern Crockett was a proud Tennessean and I could only be honored to be mentioned to him in any kind of form or fashion.

and Andy(Andrew) Jackson wasn't no slouch either.....these were real men who fought for this country and were not ashamed of their stance.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

There's great patriots from every state......even Texas. 
I'd have to put Virginia near the top.


----------



## snowball

I'am going to go ahead and assume that Mike is OK with the Davy Crockett comparison..... I sure think it fits him well for the job he does here on HT.. Bonfire.. Your Tickle in my book now ..Could I bypass the apple pie shine and make a 3 way deal with you and Uncle Gene.. maybe if I could talk Gene into shipping some fresh Ga.peaches up to you . have you make me a batch of peach shine in trade for something.. I was going to offer Gene a VOTE FOR WALKER sign for his front yard in exchange for a Bu. of fresh peaches...


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> There's great patriots from every state......even Texas.
> I'd have to put Virginia near the top.


WTH??? your in a great patriot St. you got the liberty bell..


----------



## Bonfire

snowball said:


> I'am going to go ahead and assume that Mike is OK with the Davy Crockett comparison..... I sure think it fits him well for the job he does here on HT.. Bonfire.. Your Tickle in my book now ..Could I bypass the apple pie shine and make a 3 way deal with you and Uncle Gene.. maybe if I could talk Gene into shipping some fresh Ga.peaches up to you . have you make me a batch of peach shine in trade for something.. I was going to offer Gene a VOTE FOR WALKER sign for his front yard in exchange for a Bu. of fresh peaches...


Tickle, for real? Lol. Trust me, I don't have a Budweiser in my hand every where if go. I don't know how to make shine. I just buy it.

Work out a different trade. I have an extra Arron Rodgers jersey I could send ya. I'd have to work on gettin you some apple pie. I think my source got busted last year.


----------



## snowball

Bonfire said:


> Tickle, for real? Lol. Trust me, I don't have a Budweiser in my hand every where if go. I don't know how to make shine. I just buy it.
> 
> Work out a different trade. I have an extra Arron Rodgers jersey I could send ya. I'd have to work on gettin you some apple pie. I think my source got busted last year.


I'll let you hang on to the Rogers Rag... You don't seem like a Bud man Bonfire.You really don't seem like a shiner either..LOL...You must be a packer's fan though.... That sucks.. Notice Uncle Gene has been pretty quite


----------



## somedevildawg

Peaches come due real soon........


----------



## stack em up

somedevildawg said:


> Peaches come due real soon........


The peaches we get here are crap. Buy a crate of them just to get a few decent ones for peach pie and spiced peaches.

If only I knew of someone with connections........,,,,,


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> Peaches come due real soon........


This is gonna hurt but name your price Uncle Gene.... Walker sign ? Chevy bow tie emblem ?Kiss T Shirts ??? Stack and I and ship a crate to Bonfire that is 3 crates what do I owe ya ?


----------



## luke strawwalker

Vol said:


> David Crockett was a honorable son of the South who dabbled in politics and unfortunately was killed at the Alamo(along with some other brave Tennesseans)....and I sometimes wonder whether it was worth it with all things considered then and now. "Davy" was born 2 counties over from me in Limestone, Tennessee....near where our member Nate926 resides.
> 
> Davy was a avid outdoorsman and like so many sons of this state, he was outstanding with a long gun. It just seems to be something about Tennessee that creates so many truly outstanding firearm users... from Davy to Sgt. Alvin C. York to our Olympians to our current Middle School and High School teams finishing on top or very near the top every year in national competition.
> 
> Alot about Davy was created during his political forays, but there also was alot of truths to many of the legends. David Stern Crockett was a proud Tennessean and I could only be honored to be mentioned to him in any kind of form or fashion.
> 
> and Andy(Andrew) Jackson wasn't no slouch either.....these were real men who fought for this country and were not ashamed of their stance.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Davey Crockett's grandson is buried in our public cemetary just outside town... about 100 feet from my Great-grandfather and a bunch of his kids...

Later! OL JR


----------



## snowball

OK I got to ask and forgive me if I sound stupid.. Mike I kinda knew most every thing you posted about Davy Crockett, but since he lost his life at the Alamo with some other great American Patriots where is Davy's grave at ? Tx. or Tn. and since Luke posted pictures of his grandson's grave . How did the Crockett family end up in Tx. ??


----------



## Vol

No one knows for sure about where Crockett was buried or even if he was buried.....there were about 600 mexican soldiers killed on the grounds and about 200 Americans....unfortunately many days were passed before attempts to bury could be made and by then the corpses were badly bloated....eaten by coyotes and other vermin.

It has also been reported that Crockett never died inside the Alamo and that he and a half dozen others were captured alive when over run by Santa Ana's soldiers and that they were taken to Santa Ana and he had his attendants hack them to death with their swords. It has also been reported that the mexican soldiers brutalized the American corpses in the Alamo with swords.

It was a hell of a battle over many days.

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball

Yes it was.. the part I never really understood was,Where Sam Houston fit into it all, I have watched the newer version with Billy Bob Thornton and really like that movie. But I was seem to miss the real reason why he was late to the battle...They were all hero's in that battle I can't image the courage it took to face the Mexican army knowing what the result is going to be...


----------



## luke strawwalker

snowball said:


> Yes it was.. the part I never really understood was,Where Sam Houston fit into it all, I have watched the newer version with Billy Bob Thornton and really like that movie. But I was seem to miss the real reason why he was late to the battle...They were all hero's in that battle I can't image the courage it took to face the Mexican army knowing what the result is going to be...


Sam Houston was the general in chief of the Texan Army. He and the majority of the Army were further east. When word reached them they were trying to gather their forces to go relieve the Alamo and face down Santa Anna there, but remember that in the early 18th century, on the frontier, with virtually no roads, communications only possible by ship or on horseback overland, it took DAYS for messages to travel across the state and be received by the proper authorities, then it took considerable time to call up the volunteer Army and organize them for a march, and of course it would have taken them probably a week or more to even get there. As it was, the siege of the Alamo only lasted 13 days. Fannin was at Goliad (La Bahia) but was in no position to reinforce either. By the time anything could be done, it was too late. Fannin and his men ended up massacred (2/3 were killed; the Mexicans wanted to kill most of them as an example, and so decided by placing a bean in a jar for every man captured-- 1 white bean for every 2 black beans, and then killed the 2/3 that drew the black beans when they forced each man to draw a bean from the jar.) Santa Anna and his men moved east across Texas, intent on driving the Anglos completely across the Sabine River into Louisiana and out of Texas entirely. The Texan Army under General Sam Houston, realizing they were terribly outnumbered, kept withdrawing east, hoping for a strategic advantage to present itself. The colonists left behind withdrew ahead of the oncoming Mexican Army in what came to be known as The Runaway Scrape, basically performing a scorched-Earth policy withdrawal as they went, burning everything they had to leave behind. Santa Anna divided his forces, thinking himself "the Napoleon of the West" and sent one force along a southern route, to prevent any sort of escape along the coastal plains or by sea, or some sort of flanking maneuver. Santa Anna and his force moved along a more northerly route, in direct pursuit of the Texas Army. His forces were lagging behind as the Texan Army was outrunning them, so he left a large part of his army behind with the artillery and other logistics that were slowing them down, and moved forward with a much smaller, primarily infantry, force. Sam Houston withdrew to the northeast of Harrisburg (present day Houston) along what is today the Houston Ship Channel, and stopped at a point where a gentle rise gave him a tactical advantage. Santa Anna, overconfident, set up camp on lower ground slightly south, along the edge of the marshes and waterway that would eventually become the Houston Ship Channel. Sam Houston, realizing he was in a position to attack an inferior force with no real escape route, moved to secure his position and preclude the possibility of escape by dispatching Deaf Smith to burn the ferry over the bayou, the only crossing in the area, and then moved up his forces for the attack, including the "twin sisters", two brass cannons donated by the people of Cincinnati, Ohio, to aide in the effort for Texas independence. Sam Houston then attacked and defeated Santa Anna and the cream of his army in only 18 minutes. Santa Anna himself fled, attempting to reach his own forces further west, only to be captured in a Mexican Army private's uniform and brought back into camp... he was given away by his soldiers and officers alike rising to attention and saluting their "brave leader". He was brought to Sam Houston and the Texas leaders, who wanted to hang him, but Sam Houston saved his life, preferring to use his predicament to convince Santa Anna to sign a treaty granting Texas independence, rather than kill him and possibly create a martyr for the Mexican forces and generals still proceeding east across Texas. Santa Anna conceded Texas independence and withdrew his forces back to Mexico.

Later, Sam Houston asked the name of the place where the battle had been fought-- "San Jacinto" was the reply. Today the battlefield is a state park, nestled right behind the Occidental Petrochemical refinery, nestled between the oilfields and refineries along the Houston Ship Channel between Baytown, Deer Park, and Pasadena. The battleship "Texas" is permanently moored directly opposite the battlefield to the north, and the San Jacinto Monument, taller than the Washington Monument, was erected there (IIRC) in 1936, on the centennial of Texas independence.

Sam Houston went on to become the President of Texas and later was instrumental in Texas joining the United States 10 years later, in 1846. His views about Texas seceding from the Union and joining the Confederacy put him out of favor politically, and he retired and passed away before the end of the Civil War.

The defenders of the Alamo were either burned or buried in shallow graves; most were not identified. Today the Alamo stands as a national monument and is considered Texas "most hallowed ground" and is considered itself a national cemetery for its defenders.

Later! OL JR


----------



## snowball

That is a great piece Luke I'am glad you took the time to post it


----------



## luke strawwalker

snowball said:


> That is a great piece Luke I'am glad you took the time to post it


Yer welcome...

We had to learn several years of Texas history back when I was in school... nowdays, not so much...

They say the Texas pledge of allegiance (didn't even know we had one until my daughter mentioned it LOL but they don't do a lot of history... now it's all "social studies"... Have to laugh, though... Keira gets sick and tired of the fact that they now *deify* Martin Luther King and they had a WEEK of lessons about Rosa Parks... Only thing she ever did was refuse to give up her seat on the bus... Geez louise... and we wonder why the country is falling apart...

Was watching some joker on LibTard TV today (otherwise known as "Link TV"). Sometimes they DO have some decent stuff, but this guy was just totally around the frickin' bend... Basically more of the "evil white men and their technologically advanced democratic, capitalist society raping the planet and enslaving and exploiting the noble savages, workers, proletariat, and "the people" and destroying the Earth" crap... I literally cannot understand how thinking people can buy into that line of bunk... yet this is the very mindset of Nobama and his little trained minions...

Those type libtards better hope (and pray, as if they'd ever do that except maybe to Satan or Gaia or a tree or something stupid like that) they never end up in the kind of "worker's paradise" they seem SO enamored of... They are SO full of self-loathing and hatred of everything that this country and "we the People" represent... what REALLY makes me sick is the level of SHEER, RAW HYPOCRISY that libtards like that present... They do nothing but try to destroy the very foundation of the life they presently enjoy (to the extent they enjoy ANYTHING in life other than making trouble) but don't have the GUTS to turn their back on it... I don't see ANY of these type libtards living in tipi's or mud huts, hunting under logs for night crawlers to eat with a bowl of hand-grown rice... NOOOooo... they're too busy jet-setting to their next speaking engagement, rubbing elbows with rich donors and making them feel bad about being successful and suggesting the best way to "give back" is to give them a fat donation to "continue fighting for the cause", riding around in air conditioned limousines and staying in swanky hotels, eating fine food, etc. Heck this libtard was periodically sucking from a plastic throw-away water bottle as he spoke... [email protected] is destroying the Earth! Don't he know, "every time you buy a disposable bottle of water, God kills a baby sea turtle!" (LOL)

If they REALLY believed what they preached, why don't they move in with the "choir"... go to one of these "worker's paradises" like North Korea, China, the former Soviet Union, etc... It's because deep down they know what would REALLY happen-- they'd end up being handed a shovel or a hoe and sent to the rice paddies or mines and told to do an honest day's work for once, and if they complained they'd end up face down in a ditch shot in the back of the head... If they complied they'd get the privilege of working til they were about to collapse and then if they were lucky get a bowl of fish-heads and rice and the privilege to sleep on the dirt floor of a mud hut and get up and do it all again tomorrow...

That's the problem with this world nowdays... too many people are SO far removed from what is actually NECESSARY to provide food, clothing, water, and shelter for people, let alone what is required to create and maintain a viable, successful, and safe society, let alone a PROSPEROUS one, that they just don't have the first [email protected] clue about anything remotely realistic...

And there's more of them every day...

One day, the gubmint checks are gonna stop, the gravy train will grind to a halt, and those sort of folks and their supporters are gonna be in a world of hurt...

Later! OL JR


----------



## treymo

snowball said:


> Ok FC is the home alone kid ..Treymo is the kid that rode with Josey Wales.. I'am thinking that 1586, and case84 are 2 of the soggy bottom boys neither are George Clooney thoughin the movie O Bother were art Thou.


Anybody got some information on this guy? I hate actin like someone I don't know. Although I did look up Josey Wales and he looked like a good ol boy.

Trey


----------



## snowball

Treymo He was a gutsy scarper that rode with Josey in the civil war on the confederate side last group to surrender to the union .This Kid ( Can't remember his name ) gave the blue bellies some grief in their camp they ruffed him up a bite before they pulled the chicken s..t move to mow them down after they surrender.. He got shot while Josey helped him get out of there.. he then went on to save Josey's life once before he himself die from the gunshot wound.. I think he was the actor (Jeff Bridges but not sure) he's famous saying in the movie was "We whopped again didn't we " you remind me of him Trey he was OK in my book


----------



## luke strawwalker

snowball said:


> Treymo He was a gutsy scarper that rode with Josey in the civil war on the confederate side last group to surrender to the union .This Kid ( Can't remember his name ) gave the blue bellies some grief in their camp they ruffed him up a bite before they pulled the chicken s..t move to mow them down after they surrender.. He got shot while Josey helped him get out of there.. he then went on to save Josey's life once before he himself die from the gunshot wound.. I think he was the actor (Jeff Bridges but not sure) he's famous saying in the movie was "We whopped again didn't we " you remind me of him Trey he was OK in my book


No, not Jeff Bridges... His name was Sam Bottoms, and he died in 08 of a brain tumor...

Later! OL JR


----------



## snowball

luke strawwalker said:


> No, not Jeff Bridges... His name was Sam Bottoms, and he died in 08 of a brain tumor...
> 
> Later! OL JR


Yep Luke your right it was the actor Sam Bottoms.. his name in the movie was Jamie... OK( Luke ) or anybody since yo knew his name can you answer this trivia question with out( Google ) What movie was Sam Bottoms in it also had Jeff Bridges in it with Cybill Shepherd ? you should know since your a Texan..(Luke) bonus pts if you can name the town it was set in and also what is different about the film ? also more bonus pts for what singer's songs were featured in the movie ?


----------



## Vol

Last Picture Show.....can't remember the town but the football team wasn't worth a crap and could not "tackle". The movie also had Ben Johnson in it....

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball

Vol said:


> Last Picture Show.....can't remember the town but the football team wasn't worth a crap and could not "tackle". The movie also had Ben Johnson in it....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike your dead nutts on... Wichita Falls Tx. the movie was made in 1971 but What I thought was cool is it was filmed in Black & white. yes Ben Johnson was a major actor in the movie.. Hank Williams songs were featured though out the movie.. your Right also football team was poor but the coach's wife was different story.. I like the movie I was young when I 1st saw it .. didn't quite t understand the coach's wife deal then..


----------



## IH 1586

Thanks for the history lesson Luke. I enjoy reading things like that. Currently reading a book wrote in 1884 on the history of the county I live in.


----------



## Vol

snowball said:


> I like the movie I was young when I 1st saw it .. didn't quite t understand the coach's wife deal then..


What I remember most about the movie was a smoking hot young Cybill Shepard....from Tennessee.

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball

Vol said:


> What I remember most about the movie was a smoking hot young Cybil Shepard....from Tennessee.
> 
> Regards, Mike


X2 Mike now you are going to make me want to watch the movie again , A.. just to see her again, and B.. to see if you are right about being from Tennessee.. I remember her family had a pile of money , and I remember the pool party..and her on the diving board.. I would have been more Like Billy in that movie LOL..


----------



## Vol

snowball said:


> X2 Mike now you are going to make me want to watch the movie again , A.. just to see her again, and B.. to see if you are right about being from Tennessee.. I remember her family had a pile of money , and I remember the pool party..and her on the diving board.. I would have been more Like Billy in that movie LOL..


In real life Cybill was born and raised in Memphis, TN.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856

I don't know somdays I feel like Oliver Wendell Douglas from Green Acres

More like most days.....


----------



## Bgriffin856

Very interesting and entertaining thread. From movies and actors to trucking to history lessons and much more. Lots of education here amazing what you can learn with randomness


----------



## luke strawwalker

IH 1586 said:


> Thanks for the history lesson Luke. I enjoy reading things like that. Currently reading a book wrote in 1884 on the history of the county I live in.


Yer welcome...

Read "Company Aytch" by Sam Watkins... 

Later! OL JR


----------

